# Bobo had her babies...



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Sometime during the night. She was smart and used her nesting box I put in her cage. I think she might still have a baby or two to go yet and so far, looks like she has about 9 babies. (Since they were in the box, I didn't get a good look at em.) I hope she turns out to be a good mother.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

oooh exciting! good luck!


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Update on Bobo's babies... Bobo allows me to lift some of the bedding up from where she has it hiding the babies and look. I never touch, just to avoid any problems with Bo getting upset. Yesterday I saw that one of them looks like it might be a hooded.


----------



## dysisaurora (Mar 6, 2008)

ooooh I love babies. Do you have any pictures?


----------

